# Barrel measurement question



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Do manufacturers measure barrel length from the cylinder gap, or just the part that protrudes from the frame? IE, is a 6" barrel 6" long from the gap to the muzzle, or from the frame to the muzzle?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Measure a revolver barrel from the front face of the cylinder to the muzzle.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the quick reply!


----------

